# [Review] Zowie FK - unscheinbarer Nager mit Biss



## Badt (10. Juni 2013)

*[Review] Zowie FK - unscheinbarer Nager mit Biss*​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​ *Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 
*Einleitung und Danksagung*
* Verpackung und Lieferumfang*
* Detailbetrachtung*
* Konfiguration und Praxischeck*
* Fazit*
​ *Einleitung und Danksagung*​ 
Mit der Zowie FK liefert der kalifornische Hersteller Zowie eine weitere leichtgewichtige GamingMaus ab. Die FK soll vor allem die wenigen Kritikpunkte der hochgelobten "AM" Ausmärzen. Die Änderungen fallen daher auch eher marginal aus. Da wundert es nicht, dass das technische Fundament hier nahezu unangetastet bleibt. Seinen Namen verdank dir Zowie FK übrigens dem polnischen Counterstrike-Spieler Filip Kubski, welchen Zowie als Partner gewinnen konnte. Ob die Zowie FK das perfekte Werkzeug für den ambitionierten Gamer ist soll in den folgenden Zeilen erläutert werden. 

An dieser Stelle möchte ich mich zunächst einmal bei Caseking und Zowie für die Bereitstellung des Testsamples und das damit entgegengebrachte Vertrauen bedanken.
​ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
​ * Verpackung und Lieferumfang*​ ​ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
  Die Zowie FK kommt in einer recht schlicht gehaltenen Verpackung einher, welche von einer weißen Grundfärbung dominiert wird. Einen Akzent setzen hier das schwarze Logo sowie der schwarze Schriftzug "FK" der mehrere Seiten der Verpackung ziert. Das Eingabegerät der Begierde prangert in einem großen Ausschnitt aus der Verpackung empor, lediglich eine dünne transparente Kunststoff-Abdeckung trennen Käufer und Maus voneinander. Ein ersten "Probefühlen", ob einem die Form der Maus zusagt, ist derweil schon möglich.
  Der aufmerksame Leser entdeckt sofort die DPI-Angaben auf der Vorderseite, diesen Angaben zufolge besitzt die Zowie FK,  wie auch schon ihr Vorgänger, 2300cpi. Auf eine marketingwirksame Dpi-Protzerei verzichtet Zowie gänzlich.  

  Auf der linken Seite wird der Leser darüber aufgeklärt wie die Polling-Rate eingestellt werden kann, dazu später mehr.

Die Rückseite sowie rechte Seite widmen sich der kurzen Spezifikation der Maus in verschiedenen Sprachen.
​ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
  Der Lieferumfang der Zowie FK fällt sehr bedacht aus. Neben dem Nager haben ein Aufkleber sowie ein paar Ersatz-Gleitfüße den Weg in die Verpackung gefunden. Eine Treiber-CD ist nicht notwendig. Ein Beiwerk, welches Funktionen und Konfiguration der Zowie FK beschreibt ist auch nicht mit im Lieferumfang enthalten.​ * Detailbetrachtung*​ ​ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
​ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
  Der schmale und flache Maus-Korpus ist besonders für die  Claw-Grip-Haltung geeignet aber auch mit der Fingertip-Grip-Technik ließ  sich die Maus im Test hervorragend bedienen. Auch wenn der Mauskörper  der Zowie FK auf den ersten Blick recht einfach anmutet so erwies sich  diese Form im Test doch als sehr durchdacht. Durch die Taillierung sowie  die zum Mausboden abnehmende Breite liegt der Mauskorpus sehr gut in  der Hand und erleichtert so das Anheben des Leichtgewichts. Die  Ergonomie der Maustasten ist leicht geschwungen um so eine optimale  Positionierung der Finger zu unterstützen. Unter den Tasten sorgen  Huano-Schalter für die Funktion. Für die zwei Haupttasten kommen hier  weiße Huano-Switches zum Einsatz. Vor allem der stramme und knackige  Anschlag ist hier recht typisch. Um einen guten Halt zu bieten sind der  Mausrücken und auch die Seiten der Maus mit einer angerauten  Beschichtung versehen, dies sorgt für einen sehr guten Grip auch mit  trockenen Händen.
​ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ ​ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
Beim Layout bleibt Zowie dem symmetrischen Design treu, damit ist die  Maus sowohl für Links- als auch Rechtshänder gleichermaßen geeignet. Da  kein Treiber für die Einstellung der Maus benötigt wird, lässt sich der  Links- bzw. Rechthänder-Modus über eine bestimmte Tastenkombination  aktivieren.  Beim Anschließen der Maus muss so beispielsweise die linke  Maustaste + das Mausrad gleichzeitig gedrückt werden um den  Linkshänder-Modus zu aktivieren. Das Drücken der rechten Maustaste +  Mausrad aktiviert entsprechend den Rechtshänder-Modus. Von den sieben  verfügbaren Tasten sind gleichzeitig nur jeweils fünf nutzbar. Je nach  aktiven Modus sind das rechte oder linke Paar Daumentasten inaktiv. Die  zwei Paar Daumentasten sind im Gegensatz zum Rest der Maus mit einer  Hochglanzbeschichtung versehen, was sich sowohl optisch als auch  haptisch bemerkbar macht. Beim 2-Wege-Mausrad setzt man auf eine  quietschgelbe Gummierung. Besonders auffällig ist die straffe Rasterung,  welche sich zusätzlich noch durch ein deutliches haptisches und  akustisches Feedback bemerkbar macht. Hier scheiden sich die Geister,  durch die straffe Bedienbarkeit ist ein versehentliches drehen am  Mausrad nahezu ausgeschlossen was gerade hektisches Spielmomenten zu  Gute kommen kann, allerdings machen sich beim Scrollen von langen  Dokumenten bereits Ermüdungserscheinungen bemerkbar. Der Fokus liegt  klar auf dem Gaming. Beim Mausrad gibt es eine weitere Besonderheit, die  Erfassung des Mausrads erfolgt optisch und ist dadurch weitaus weniger  anfällig für Defekte. Auch für Mausrad und Daumentasten kommen die  hochwertigen Huano-Switches zum Einsatz, hier allerdings mit einer roten  Markierung. Diese sind nicht ganz so stramm und knackig im Anschlag,  wie die Schalter der zwei Haupttasten.
  Optisch kommt die Zowie FK ohne Highlight in Form von blinkenden Logos  oder aufwändiger Beleuchtung aus. Lediglich der gelbe Mausboden, das  gelbe Mausrad sowie das Logo stehen im krassen Kontrast zum sonst  schwarzen Mauskörper. Diese puristische Gestaltung ist eher unüblich für  Gaming-Gear, hat aber durchaus ihren Reiz.
​ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
  Untenrum offenbart sich Zowies Nager mit zwei großen Gleitfüßen, welche im Front- und Heckbereich platziert wurden. Die Füße sind allerdings kaum dicker als ein Aufkleber. Je nach verwendeter Unterlage könnten hier sehr schnell Verschleißerscheinungen auftreten. Mittig im Mausboden präsentiert sich der verbaute optische Senor, welcher auf den Namen Avago ADNS 3090 hört. Der Avago ADNS 3090 ist bei Spielern aufgrund seiner hohen Präzision und dem Verzicht auf diverse Korrektur-Algorithmen (z.B. Angel-Snapping) sehr beliebt. Im Vergleich zum Vorgänger hat Zowie diesmal den Sensor mit einer eigenen Linse bestückt um die Lift-off-Distanz auf 1-2mm (je nach Unterlage) zu senken. Im Test betrug die LOD sogar nur ca. 1mm (getestet auf der Zowie Spawn Mausunterlage). Auch auf Plastik und Holzunterlagen macht die Zowie FK eine gute Figur. Lediglich auf stark reflektierenden Flächen und auf Glas wollte der Sensor nicht funktionieren.

Beim ausreichend langen Verbindungskabel verzichtet Zowie auf eine Ummantelung, dadurch lässt sich dieses sehr geschmeidig verlegen. Am Mauskörper ist auch ein entsprechende Knickschutz für das Kabel zu erkennen.
  Die gesamte Verarbeitungsqualität liegt konstant auf einem sehr hohen Niveau. Das Gehäuse ist sorgfältig verarbeitet wurden und auch die Spaltmaße stimmen.​ *Konfiguration und Praxischeck*

*Konfiguration*​ 
  Anfänglich wurde bereits kurz erwähnt, dass die Zowie FK komplett treiberlos auskommt bzw. auf den Standard-Treiber aus der Windows Bibliothek zurückgreift. Die Konfiguration erfolgt dabei über diverse Tastenkombinationen während des Anschließens der Maus. Die Auflösungen der cpi-Stufen werden durch einen kleinen Knopf auf der Unterseite der Maus umgeschaltet, eine farbige LED signalisiert dabei in welcher Stufe man sich gerade befindet. Hier stehen die Stufen 450cpi (rote Beleuchtung), 1150cpi (lila Beleuchtung) sowie 2300cpi (blaue Beleuchtung) zur Verfügung. Die wirkt im ersten Moment etwas spartanisch, wenn nicht sogar unzureichend, ist man doch die cpi-Konfiguration von der Konkurrenz gewohnt. Im Test und Alltagsbetrieb erweisen sich diese drei Stufen als ausreichend und durchaus Bedacht gewählt.
  Neben der Konfiguration des Layouts lässt sich über die jeweils aktiven Daumentasten noch die sog. Polling Rate festlegen. Diese legt fest, wie oft Information zum Computer gesendet werden (1000Hz = 1ms; 500Hz = 2ms ; 125Hz = 8ms). Out-of-the-Box sind 1000Hz eingestellt. Das Vorgehen, wie die Polling Rate bestimmt werden kann ist auf der linken Seite der Verpackung beschrieben.
  Ein interner Speicher sorgt letztendlich dafür, dass die vorgenommene Konfiguration gespeichert wird auch wenn die Zowie FK zwischenzeitlich vom Strom getrennt wird.
​ *Praxischeck*​ ​ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
  Das symmetrische Layout mag nicht jedermanns Sache sein, im Test konnte ich mich jedoch durchaus damit anfreunden und das als bekennender Freund der beliebten Deathadder von der Konkurrenz. Als jahrelanger Nutzer der Palm-Grip-Haltung hatte ich größere Probleme beim Wechsel auf eine flachere und schmalere Maus erwartet. Durch die leichte Bauweise und die groß dimensionierten Gleitfüße hat man sich jedoch nach einigen Runden Counter Strike an die Zowie FK gewohnt. Gerade in längeren Partien macht sich dann auch die angeraute Oberfläche positiv bemerkbar, hier bietet die Zowie FK einen sehr guten Halt. Die verwendeten Huano-Swiches der Haupttasten scheinen prädestiniert für Shooter ala Counter Strike, Battlefield und Co zu sein. Bei intensiven "Klickorgien", wie sie in so manchen Hack'n Slay Spiel stattfinden machen sich allerdings ein leichte Ermüdungserscheinungen bemerkbar, was auf die Straffheit der verwendeten Switches zurückzuführen ist. Auch bei der Verwendung des Mausrads verhält es sich ähnlich. Für einmalige Aktionen, wie zum Beispiel dem Wechseln von Waffen in-Game, erweist sich das straffe Mouserad als präzises Werkzeug. Das durchscrollen langer Dokumente zieht allerdings ähnliche Ermüdungserscheinungen nach sich wie das dauerhafte Klicken. Die angesprochenen Daumentasten sind gut platziert und lassen sich problemlos erreichen. Der Anschlag ist hier, der roten Huano-Switches sei Dank, weitaus weniger knackig.

  Der verbaute Avago Sensor überzeugte während des Praxischecks durch seine hohe Präzision, die Bewegungen fühlen sich hier deutlich direkter an, als noch mit der zuvor verwendeten Maus. Die mag daran liegen, dass auf eine Zeigerbeschleunigung (sowohl positiv als auch negativ) sowie bewegungsoptimierende Mechanismen verzichtet wurde. ​ *Fazit*​ ​ Positiv:
 + Symmetrische Form, daher für Links- und Rechtshänder geeignet
 + Kein Treiber benötigt
 + Hochwertige Huano Switches verbaut
 + Avago ADNS 3090 ist sehr präzise

Negativ:
 - Sehr straffes Mausrad
- Recht hoher Preis​ 
  Die Zowie FK ist ein ausgezeichnetes Werkzeug für den ambitionierten links- order rechtshändigen Gamer. Im Inneren arbeiten hochwertige Huano-Switches sowie einer der aktuell besten optischen Sensoren auf dem Markt, der Avago ADNS 3090. Dieser positive Eindruck wird auch Außen weiter fortgesetzt, der Maus-Korpus wirkt sehr robust und auch die Spaltmaße sind in Ordnung. Um das Gesamtpaket noch abzurunden verzichtet Zowie sogar auch eine zusätzliche Treibersoftware, was in diesem Test auch keinerlei Probleme bereitete. Alle wichtigen Konfigurationen können mit einer bestimmten Tastenkombination getätigt werden.  Das Mausrad präsentiert sich etwas schwergängig, was gerade beim längeren Scrollen den Spaß an der Maus etwas trüben kann. Da die Zowie allerdings auf das Gaming ausgerichtet ist und nicht auf den Dauereinsatz unter Office, kann dies an dieser Stelle nicht wirklich negativ ausgelegt werden. Für ca. 60€ erhält man mit der Zowie FK einen unglaublich präzisen Nager, welcher kompromisslos aufs Gaming ausgelegt. Wer einen verspielten Nager mit unendlichen Einstellmöglichkeiten sucht, der ist hier definitiv an der falschen Adresse.

Durch die kompromisslose technische Ausstattung und die sehr hohe Verarbeitungsqualität kann ich die Zowie FK bedenkenlos weiterempfehlen. Die begehrte Gold-Medaille hat sich der Nager redlich verdient.
​ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## addicTix (10. Juni 2013)

Die Maus sieht unwahrscheinlich gut aus


----------



## Badt (10. Juni 2013)

Ich hab sie auch nach erster Skepsis lieb gewonnen .


----------



## loller7 (10. Juni 2013)

Sehr gutes Review. Meine sollte morgen kommen.


----------



## Badt (10. Juni 2013)

Danke . Und viel Spaß mit deiner neuen Maus .


----------



## Badt (11. Juni 2013)

Die Awards sollten nun auch sichtbar sein (hatte ich doch glatt seit Monaten vergessen das Album freizugeben )


----------



## aliriza (11. Juni 2013)

Die neuen Mäuse sind sehr an der Microsoft Intelipoint 1.1 angelehnt und dieses Design gefällt mir eigentlich sehr gut außerdem ist es sehr angenehm zu bedienen.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (11. Juni 2013)

Sehr informative/r Produktvorstellung/Test (ja, ich habe _bewusst _eine _alt_deutsche Formulierung gewählt  ). 
Diese Zowie hat, für mich, leider einen optischen 'Makel': Die gelben Anbauteile bzw. das entsprechend eingefärbte Markenlogo. Wär's doch nur grün...


----------



## aliriza (11. Juni 2013)

wärs doch nur alles andere als eine quietschige Farbe


----------



## Badt (11. Juni 2013)

Danke für euer Feedback. Mir persönlich hat die rot-schwarze Färbung der AM auch besser gefallen, aber man gewöhnt sich dran


----------



## brennmeister0815 (11. Juni 2013)

aliriza schrieb:


> wärs doch nur alles andere als eine quietschige Farbe


 Yup, ich _würde _dazu neigen, _diesen _Nager mit Käse zu füttern...


----------



## gh0st76 (11. Juni 2013)

Muss auch hier sagen, das die FK nicht der Nachfolger der AM ist. Die AM ist technisch gleich. Nur die Form ist anders. Sogar die AM hat die Kingsis Linse wie die FK verbaut hat. Ansonsten toller Test.


----------



## loller7 (11. Juni 2013)

Hab meine heute bekommen. Liegt sehr gut in der Hand, schön verarbeitet und rundum sehr gut. Die Tasten klicken abgöttisch gut. Das Mausrad ist mir in der Tat zu straff, Websiten scrollen stört sehr und ich verwende daher den Mausradklick, evtl. gewöhn ich mich ja dran. Die fehlender Treibersoftware ist besser als jede vorhandene. Das Kabel ist leider nicht so hochwertig in Stoff, dass habe ich vermisst. 
Die präzision überfordert mich momentan. Hatte eine Sensei welche ja, durch das beiligende Programm Path-Correction und so weiter nutzt und nun wird jede meiner Bewegungen perfekt umgesetzt, wirklich erschreckend wieviel Präzision und Kontrolle ich jetzt da rein bekomme. Momentan führt das eher zu Problemen weil es ungewohnt ist, aber schon jetzt merke ich, dass das ein klarer Vorteil und beim Zocken durchaus ein besseres Feeling ist.


----------



## gh0st76 (11. Juni 2013)

loller7 schrieb:


> Hab meine heute bekommen. Liegt sehr gut in der Hand, schön verarbeitet und rundum sehr gut. Die Tasten klicken abgöttisch gut. Das Mausrad ist mir in der Tat zu straff, Websiten scrollen stört sehr und ich verwende daher den Mausradklick, evtl. gewöhn ich mich ja dran. Die fehlender Treibersoftware ist besser als jede vorhandene. Das Kabel ist leider nicht so hochwertig in Stoff, dass habe ich vermisst.
> Die präzision überfordert mich momentan. Hatte eine Sensei welche ja, durch das beiligende Programm Path-Correction und so weiter nutzt und nun wird jede meiner Bewegungen perfekt umgesetzt, wirklich erschreckend wieviel Präzision und Kontrolle ich jetzt da rein bekomme. Momentan führt das eher zu Problemen weil es ungewohnt ist, aber schon jetzt merke ich, dass das ein klarer Vorteil und beim Zocken durchaus ein besseres Feeling ist.


 
Deswegen sind die optischen Sensoren einfach besser.  Genau deswegen liebe ich meine AM. Finde es gut das Zowie einen komplett anderen Weg geht als Roccat und Razer. Einfach komplett Bullshit freie Mäuse.


----------



## Badt (11. Juni 2013)

gh0st76 schrieb:


> Muss auch hier sagen, das die FK nicht der Nachfolger der AM ist. Die AM ist technisch gleich. Nur die Form ist anders. Sogar die AM hat die Kingsis Linse wie die FK verbaut hat. Ansonsten toller Test.


 
Du hast natürlich recht, eine wirklicher Nachfolger ist die FK nicht, eher ein Neuaufguß mit einigen Verbesserungen. Aber ich denke dennnoch hier vom Nachfolger zu sprechen ist nicht ganz falsch . Danke für dein Feedback.


----------



## gh0st76 (11. Juni 2013)

Vor allem wenn beide Mäuse technisch gleich sind.


----------



## loller7 (11. Juni 2013)

Ein Nachfolger muss nicht unbedingt besser sein als der Vorgänger *hust* Xbox One *hust*. Sie ist halt quasi ein Nachfolger der eine neue Variante darstellt.


----------



## Ultramarinrot (13. Juni 2013)

Ich hab sie mir heut auch bestellt  

Ist aber erst wieder ab dem 21.06 lieferbar :/


Bin mal gespannt.


----------



## loller7 (13. Juni 2013)

Dazu sollte man noch sagen, obwohl die Maße der Sensei doch recht nah an der der Zowie sind, ist die Sensei mMn DEUTLICH größer. Sie füllt meine Hand im Vergleich sehr sehr viel mehr aus. Die Zowie ist sehr viel schlanker und eignet sich daher noch besser (obwohl die Sensei sich auch dazu eignet) für den Claw/Fingertip Grip.


----------



## gh0st76 (13. Juni 2013)

loller7 schrieb:


> Ein Nachfolger muss nicht unbedingt besser sein als der Vorgänger *hust* Xbox One *hust*. Sie ist halt quasi ein Nachfolger der eine neue Variante darstellt.


 
Ist ja nur was an der Form geändert worden. Die Technik ist die gleiche wie bei AM und Co.


----------



## loller7 (13. Juni 2013)

gh0st76 schrieb:


> Die Technik ist die gleiche wie bei AM und Co.



Und das ist auch gut so (:


----------



## Westcoast (13. Juni 2013)

schönes review, danke für die mühe. 

habe schon eine zowie am hier herumliegen, für mich kein grund die Zowie FK zu kaufen.


----------



## Badt (22. Juni 2013)

Danke für dein Feedback, dafür lohnt sich die Mühe für das Erstellen auf jedenfall .


----------



## Combi (10. Juli 2013)

also,ne maus die fast nix kann und für meine verhältnisse billig aussieht..dafür 60 euro?!
ne danke.
dann lieber ne razer(igitt) oder roccat,logitech,aber nicht die.für 30 euro wärs ok.aber feste dpi,musste mehr ingame schrauben und im win-menue,bis es richtig hinhaut.


----------



## Gast1668381003 (10. Juli 2013)

Klasse Review 

Die Maus selber gefällt mir aus folgenden Gründen nicht:

- die Seitentasten sind mir zu weit unten angeordnet, so daß der Daumen wenig Platz hat
- die rechten Seitentasten stören mich permanent
- das straffe Mausrad würde mich dazu veranlassen, die FK sofort zurückzuschicken. Und erst recht, weil es Gelb ist...
- sehr hoher Preis trotz sehr "übersichtlichem" Materialaufwand
- die Linse sorgt zwar für eine niedrige lod, aber auch dafür, das bei der Zowie lediglich 2.300 cpi (eigentlich 1.800 cpi beim Avago 3090) der einzig native Schitt ist



> ...aber feste dpi,musste mehr ingame schrauben und im win-menue,bis es richtig hinhaut.


1. Ein fester, nativer cpi-Schritt ist irgendeinem interpoliertem cpi-Wert vorzuziehen.

2. Die Windows-Sense stellt man idealerweise auf 6/11 oder niedriger, aber niemals höher, weil sonst die Abtastung massiv darunter leiden würde. 

3. wodrin liegt das Problem, einen festen, nativen cpi-Schritt einzustellen und anschließend Ingame die passende Sense mit dem Schieberegler auszuwählen ? Denn SO sollte es üblicherweise gemacht werden.


----------



## Löschzwerg (10. Juli 2013)

Nightlight schrieb:


> - das straffe Mausrad würde mich dazu veranlassen, die FK sofort zurückzuschicken.


 
Ehrlich? Also ich sehe es als Vorteil, gerade im Hinblick auf Gaming. Mich stört da schon eher das geringe Gewicht der Maus ^^

@Badt: Klasse Review. Den Punkt mit dem Mausrad würde ich fast Neutral bewerten, denn wie du schon selbst im Text schreibst, es ist vorrangig eine Gaming Maus und eben keine Office Maus


----------



## Badt (10. Juli 2013)

@ Combi:
eigentlich kann die Mouse sehr viel. Gerade was den verbauten Sensor und die verbauten Switches angeht. Dazu kommt noch ein optisches Mouserad und kein nerviger Treiber bzw. Software.
Aber ich muss ganz ehrlich zugeben, ich war am Anfang auch sehr skeptisch, da ich nun jahrelang eine Deathadder genutzt habe.
Die festen CPI haben den Vorteil, dass die Abtastung genauer ist als bei einem interpolierten Wert.

@Nightlight
Danke für dein Feedback.

Bzgl. deiner Kritik an der Zowie FK:

Bis jetzt hatte ich noch keine Probleme mit meinem Daumen und den  Seitentasten ^^. Und die Mouse hab ich dabei täglich im Einsatz. Auch  die rechten Tasten fallen dir nach einer Zeit garnicht mehr auf. Ich  muss heute abend mal schauen ob man diese überhaupt berührt...jedenfalls  hab ich sie bis jetzt noch nicht als strörend empfunden.

Man darf sich nicht vorstellen, dass das Mouserad sich nur mit extremen Kraftaufwand bewegen lässt. Es ist halt einfach etwas strafer, was aber, wie bereits erwähnt, gerade dem Gaming zu gute kommt. Aber bei der Farbe geb ich dir recht, die ist wirklich nicht jedemanns Sache .

Beim der Betrachtung des Materialsaufwandes musst du noch bedenken dass nur hochwerte Huano-Switches zum Einsatz kommen, sowohl in den Haupt- als auch Seitentasten. Und das Zowie ein recht kleines (und auch exklusives) Unternehmen ist. 

Und bei den CPI bezogen auf die Linse hast du natürlich recht. Die niedrige Lod hat halt ihren Preis .

@Löschzwerg
Danke .


----------



## Gast1668381003 (10. Juli 2013)

Ich muss dazu sagen, daß ich bereits die "Zowie AM" nach einer kleinen Testphase wieder zurückgeschickt habe. Warum ?

- Mausrad ratterte mir zu laut und war auf die Dauer zu schwergängig. Im Vergleich zu anderen Mäusen recht ungenauer Druckpunkt und ziemlich große Rasterstufen.

- die Maus roch übel nach allerallerallerbilligstem China-Gummi  - dem Geruch zufolge wäre ich geneigt gewesen, das Teil als _Giftmüll_ zu entsorgen - absolut indiskutabel für mich. Selbiges Problem tritt übrigens massiv bei fast allen Mauspads auf (Stichwort: Weichmacher und sonstige ungesunde Giftstoffe) 

Ich habe hier noch 4 weitere Mäuse und keine davon riecht unangenehm...wie ist das bei der "FK" ?


----------



## Badt (10. Juli 2013)

Die Fk riecht nicht (gerade dran geschnüffelt ). Mein Mousepad, das Zowie Spawn hingegen roch die ersten Wochen wie Kuhschei*e.


----------



## Neion (25. September 2013)

ist die maus besser als die steelseries sensei ?


----------



## loller7 (26. September 2013)

Ich finde die Form deutlich angenehmer und weniger klobig. Das Klicken ist um Welten besser dank der Huanoswitches. Der Sensor ebenfalls, man hat viel mehr Kontrolle und Genauigkeit. Ansonsten nehmen die sich nicht viel.


----------



## Löschzwerg (27. September 2013)

Ich hab die Maus jetzt auch schon über zwei Monate und kann diese nur empfehlen. Bin von einer Logitech G5 umgestiegen. Es fehlt zwar die Daumenauflage, fällt aber nicht negativ ins Gewicht da die Maus für meine Handgröße perfekt passt.

Das relativ schwergängige Mausrad empfinde ich persönlich als absoluten Pluspunkt. Ungewollte Waffenwechsel gibt es so nicht und man hat alles unter Kontrolle.

Das Gewicht der Maus könnte nach meine Geschmack etwas höher sein, gesamt betrachtet ist diese aber ideal ausbalanciert und gleitet schön übers Stoffpad.


----------



## Chaule (30. September 2013)

Hallo ihr Leute,

bei Caseking gab es die Maus zum Kauf einer Inno3d - Grafikkarte als Sahnehäubchen obendrauf.
Ich benutze zur Zeit eine Razer Deathadder.
Meint ihr der Wechsel lohnt sich?
Die Maus verkauft sich originalverpackt ja wesentlich besser, weshalb ich sie nicht einfach aus der Verpackung rupfen möchte.
Ich spiele des Öfteren Shooter, seltener Strategiespiele.


----------



## Löschzwerg (2. Oktober 2013)

Schwer zu sagen, da wirst du um einen Test fast nicht herum kommen. Die FK reagiert absolut präzise und hatte bei mir noch nie Aussetzer (z.B. schnelle Shooter wie Quake 3), der Vergleich zur Deathadder fehlt mir allerdings.


----------



## Badt (11. Oktober 2013)

Chaule schrieb:


> Hallo ihr Leute,
> 
> bei Caseking gab es die Maus zum Kauf einer Inno3d - Grafikkarte als Sahnehäubchen obendrauf.
> Ich benutze zur Zeit eine Razer Deathadder.
> ...



Also ich kann dir sagen, es lohnt sich! Ich bin auch von der Deathadder ReSpawn umgestiegen und du wirst begeistert sein wie direkt die Zowie ist. Auch hatte ich die Deathadder 2013 im Test. Ich würden beiden Razer Mäusen die Zowie vorziehen.


----------



## Chaule (18. November 2013)

Badt schrieb:


> Also ich kann dir sagen, es lohnt sich! Ich bin auch von der Deathadder ReSpawn umgestiegen und du wirst begeistert sein wie direkt die Zowie ist. Auch hatte ich die Deathadder 2013 im Test. Ich würden beiden Razer Mäusen die Zowie vorziehen.


 
Also nachdem die Zowie ja ziemlich günstig über den Tresen ging und damit der Wiederverkaufswert gesunken ist, habe ich sie doch mal ausprobiert.
Und ich kann nur sagen, dass es eine sehr gute Entscheidung war.
Die Deathadder ist als Reserve in der Mottenkiste gelandet.
Die Maus macht einfach Spaß.
Einzig der Umzug vom großen Hintern der Deathadder bereitete mir anfangs Sorgen.


----------

